# Dark Colors On AZEK?...



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Just reaching out for the latest information on applying dark colors to AZEK. WE paint a ton of AZEK, we just never use anything darker than off-white's. I just returned from the Connecticut shore where I looked over a NC project, right on the water, tons of AZEK. They Want it all painted...dark brown. I have done my research, and found that AZEK recomends Vinyl Safe paints for Colors with an LRV value below 55. I need to know what real pro's are doing in the field. So, I am looking for ANY input from anyone who has any knowledge or experience(s) with the dark colors on the AZEK. From what I have googled, it does not look good. So, thank you in advance, and I hope everyone is doing well. Thanks...


----------

